# You know you're a food addict when...



## Sugar (Feb 24, 2009)

So I've known for sometime that my love of food is really more of a torrid affair, but today I think I took it to a whole 'nother level!

I was watching Amazing Race and on one challenge they had to throw cakes at each other until they found the one with cherry filling. Keep in mind they were in Munich.

I was so upset that they were wasting cake that I know for sure is WAY better than most any cake you can get in the US. :doh:

So do you have any examples of your torrid love affair of food? Things that make you realize just how much you love food more than the average person?


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 24, 2009)

Most days I wake up and literally my first thought is "What should I eat today?"


----------



## Cors (Feb 24, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Most days I wake up and literally my first thought is "What should I eat today?"



Ha, me too! 

I often dream of glorious food and wake up sulking.


----------



## Brandi (Feb 24, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Most days I wake up and literally my first thought is "What should I eat today?"



OMG I so do this!!!


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 24, 2009)

i do that too...i also have a hard time going to bed if i there is yummys in the house and im not full


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 25, 2009)

Cors said:


> Ha, me too!
> 
> I often dream of glorious food and wake up sulking.



I dream of food, too ..I even chew in my sleep and sometimes wake myself up because I have bitten my tongue LOL


----------



## Shosh (Feb 25, 2009)

You know you are a food addict when you get to the end of a carton of ice cream and you scream "No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh..I have another one LOL..there are certain foods that make me sick but I love them so much I cannot help myself. I always regret it later, and tell myself never again...but there is always an again :doh:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 25, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I dream of food, too ..I even chew in my sleep and sometimes wake myself up because I have bitten my tongue LOL



I once dreamed I was at a banquet, but the food was strangely tasteless. It annoyed me so much I woke up ... to discover I was chewing my pillow.:blush:


----------



## AnotherJessica (Feb 25, 2009)

Susannah said:


> You know you are a food addict when you get to the end of a carton of ice cream and you scream "No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"




I can go through a pint of ice cream most of the time, without a problem at alllllll.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 25, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> I can go through a pint of ice cream most of the time, without a problem at alllllll.



You just want the good times to keep on rollin. Coming to the bottom of the carton just shatters that.


----------



## Cors (Feb 25, 2009)

Susannah said:


> You just want the good times to keep on rollin. Coming to the bottom of the carton just shatters that.



Ahhh indeed! I get seriously sulky and obsessed when there is no more ice cream in the freezer. Even if I am not craving it, I want it to be there just in case...


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 25, 2009)

It's not even breakfast yet and I'm making a mental inventory of waht food i have in the house for lunch.. (that's my kid free meal so i revel in it)


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Feb 25, 2009)

My midnight snacks have been getting bigger and bigger.I'll even turn the stove on and cook at 1 A.M.!!


----------



## QueenB (Feb 25, 2009)

yeah, when the food is gone it's always very sad. r.i.p. food ;__;


----------



## Tad (Feb 26, 2009)

When you are planning a trip or activity, and the first thing you determine is when, how, what you going to eat. Road trip? Going to pack a lunch to eat in the car, stop for fast food, stop for a longer break? After that can figure out everything else. Going to go to a movie? When does it start and end so when should we eat supper, before or after? And so on and so forth.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 26, 2009)

edx said:


> When you are planning a trip or activity, and the first thing you determine is when, how, what you going to eat.




This can also happen if you are a vegetarian traveling through Iowa, where everyone lives entirely on pork.


----------



## Cors (Feb 26, 2009)

edx said:


> When you are planning a trip or activity, and the first thing you determine is when, how, what you going to eat. Road trip? Going to pack a lunch to eat in the car, stop for fast food, stop for a longer break? After that can figure out everything else. Going to go to a movie? When does it start and end so when should we eat supper, before or after? And so on and so forth.



Yes! I have an irrational fear of going hungry, even for a while. I can't focus on anything on an empty stomach.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 26, 2009)

When you are sitting with a full tummy wondering what else there is yummy to have in the kitchen. I'm not going to have anything but the thoughts are still there....they will always be there!!!


----------



## jay kratos (Feb 26, 2009)

You know you are when you wake up from bed with a box of KFC in your arms.LOL


----------



## Cors (Feb 26, 2009)

... when you constantly refresh this thread agreeing with everything (and getting all sorts of cravings).


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 26, 2009)

When I can't fall asleep instead of counting sheep I imagine myself locked in a grocery store overnight and lie there thinking about everything I would eat and how much fun that would be.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 26, 2009)

When I simply cannot eat eggs without green tabasco. It's gotten to be plain ass silly!


----------



## Sugar (Feb 26, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> When I can't fall asleep instead of counting sheep I imagine myself locked in a grocery store overnight and lie there thinking about everything I would eat and how much fun that would be.



I'd start in the bakery!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 26, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> When you are sitting with a full tummy wondering what else there is yummy to have in the kitchen. I'm not going to have anything but the thoughts are still there....they will always be there!!!



Or you know EXACTLY what other yummy things there are in the kitchen and you can't wait until you are *less full* so that you can eat them.:blush:


----------



## Sugar (Feb 26, 2009)

You use food as a metaphor for all of life's problems.


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 26, 2009)

When you get so overly protective of your food, you insult your friends!

(Backstory: I had a cannister of poppycock and Deidra asked me for some, I handed it over but with every bite I heard her take and crunch, my anxiety level rose until I snapped at her about how much she was eating! In reality she had less than two small handfulls... what can I say - I have food issues... LOL)


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 26, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Or you know EXACTLY what other yummy things there are in the kitchen and you can't wait until you are *less full* so that you can eat them.:blush:



ROFL i was just about to post this. I'm thoroughly stuffed with spaghetti dinner right now, but i'm already waiting for room for some left over candy from Vday and a cookie lol


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 26, 2009)

Lucky said:


> You use food as a metaphor for all of life's problems.


Yeah, that's the way the cookie crumbles.

-Rusty
(oh no! gotta catch all the tasty crumbs!)


----------



## Brenda (Feb 27, 2009)

You spread nutella on a brownie


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Brenda said:


> You spread nutella on a brownie




lol, I've never tried Nutella, but let me tellll you! Melted peanut butter on top of ice cream is HEAVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar (Mar 1, 2009)

Brenda said:


> You spread nutella on a brownie



Addict or best idea EVER? I'm going with best idea ever!


----------



## Mishty (Mar 1, 2009)

When making hot chocolate becomes a kind of kitchen love making....

I find the secret stash of Alton Brown recipe real Dutch chocolate dry mix, and a pot of bubbling whole milk waits beside four huge white marshmallows, a small chunk of cadbury at the bottom of my warmed mug, waiting. I begin to stir in the milk, adding heaping spoonfuls of the sandy chocolate until the milk turns a warm frothy brown, like muddy snow.Plop.Plop.Plop the Mallows begin to melt and ooze with sugary love.............



I'm a food addict, nothin' simple goes on inside my kitchen...


----------



## Carl1h (Mar 1, 2009)

I had thought of a really good example of this but all these food descriptions and A LINK TO AN ALTON BROWN HOT COCOA RECIPE!!! I totally forgot what I was going to say... busy making cocoa and heating peanut butter for my ice cream.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 2, 2009)

I know I'm addicted to food when my friends point out that everytime they come over I'm making dinner for someone (usually I anticipate friends/family).


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Mar 3, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> It's not even breakfast yet and I'm making a mental inventory of waht food i have in the house for lunch.. (that's my kid free meal so i revel in it)



Uh-huh ... uh-huh I do this _daily_. I go to sleep thinking about what I'll cook or where I'll pick up lunch or dinner the next day. 




BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> My midnight snacks have been getting bigger and bigger.I'll even turn the stove on and cook at 1 A.M.!!


I work the 4-midnight shift most nights, so cooking a meal at 1 or 2 a.m. is second nature to me. Usually it's any one of the following: soup, PB&J sandwich, egg/ham/cheese sandwich, spaghetti & ragu, pizza, or leftovers from a bigger meal I made the day before. I know eating that close to bedtime is murder on the metabolism, but to me midnight is other people's 5 p.m., and that's dinnertime!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 3, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> When I can't fall asleep instead of counting sheep I imagine myself locked in a grocery store overnight and lie there thinking about everything I would eat and how much fun that would be.




When I was in my late teens to early twenties, my family owned a couple of grocery stores. I lived a block and a half from one of them. 

I had keys to the place. Let's just say that if I was up at 2AM ( this was before stores stayed opened past 10 ) and I neeeeeeeded something delicious...I walked down and got it. Ahhhhh...the walking around the store, picking up whatever I wanted and writing off the cost on vendor ' spoil boards '.



* sitting here thinking about some of those shopping trips *..*L*


----------



## Sugar (Mar 4, 2009)

You'll go to 3 different places to compile the perfect lunch.


----------



## Chef (Mar 6, 2009)

Lucky said:


> You'll go to 3 different places to compile the perfect lunch.



Burger from Whataburger, Fries from Wendy's, and a Cherry-Lime from Sonic.


----------



## Sugar (Mar 6, 2009)

Chef said:


> Burger from Whataburger, Fries from Wendy's, and a Cherry-Lime from Sonic.



Latte from Starbucks, fries from Wendy's & mexican pizza from Taco Bell...:eat2:


----------



## jcas50 (Mar 7, 2009)

Tuna Melt on a hard roll from Johnny Salami's, Cuban Black Bean Soup from Whole Enchilada, and a Sumatra French Roast coffee from Willoughby's.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Mar 13, 2009)

1} I don't bother leaving some foods in the kitchen....like chips, candy bars, crackers and squeezy cheese, sunflower seeds anything non refrigerated I put by my bed so I don't have to get up at nite to snack 

2} when my plate is half full I go back for seconds

3} I don't share food well


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 13, 2009)

This one isn't about me but Alex. 
He's a food addict. He loves to eat. Today proved it to me. He was all fussy and hungry today. As soon as i stuck that bottle in his mouth he was sighing and rolling his eyes up into his head and closing his eyes. He continued to do this like he was in sheer bliss with the food in his mouth. It was so funny. I think i have a baby foodie


----------



## Chef (Mar 15, 2009)

..you make a big pot of spaghetti and put some away in the fridge (for lunch at work the next day..) and you get it out in the middle of the night and finish it off.


----------



## Sugar (Mar 15, 2009)

Chef said:


> ..you make a big pot of spaghetti and put some away in the fridge (for lunch at work the next day..) and you get it out in the middle of the night and finish it off.



LOL I've taken to freezing it so I don't have the urge to get up in the middle of the night and eat the rest of it!


----------



## Cors (Mar 15, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> This one isn't about me but Alex.
> He's a food addict. He loves to eat. Today proved it to me. He was all fussy and hungry today. As soon as i stuck that bottle in his mouth he was sighing and rolling his eyes up into his head and closing his eyes. He continued to do this like he was in sheer bliss with the food in his mouth. It was so funny. I think i have a baby foodie



Awww, that is so cute! 

I make strange orgasmic noises when I am really enjoying my food too.


----------



## Chef (Mar 16, 2009)

You use episodes of Good Eats instead of recipe books.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 16, 2009)

Cors said:


> Awww, that is so cute!
> 
> I make strange orgasmic noises when I am really enjoying my food too.



lol i can moan through a really good meal too. My husband just laughs at me when i do that


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 17, 2009)

Apparently when I was a child, I would make yummmy-like noises when I ate. I don't know whether I believe my family or not because they love to make up stuff to tease me about, but part of me isn't surprised. I have always loved food.

eta: *I* don't remember making the noises, apparently they weren't very loud so maybe I was blissfully unaware.


----------



## Tad (Mar 17, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> Apparently when I was a child, I would make yummmy-like noises when I ate. I don't know whether I believe my family or not because they love to make up stuff to tease me about, but part of me isn't surprised. I have always loved food.
> 
> eta: *I* don't remember making the noises, apparently they weren't very load so maybe I was blissfully unaware.



My son did that when he was younger, it was so adorable! He probably stopped at around age seven or so??? (not sure anymore). Anyway, thanks for reminding of that, its a good memory


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 17, 2009)

edx said:


> My son did that when he was younger, it was so adorable! He probably stopped at around age seven or so??? (not sure anymore). Anyway, thanks for reminding of that, its a good memory





I think I was probably 7 or 8 when it was brought to my attention - maybe there is something with that age. 

I guess when I was much younger than that, walked around announcing to people that "me likes meat". kids do say the cutest things.


----------



## Sugar (Mar 17, 2009)

I actually do the happy food dance. I also catch my self humming a happy song if I take the risk and have ice cream (lactose intolerant). The people at Dairy Queen think I'm the happiest person on earth!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 17, 2009)

You how little kids sometimes clap their hands really fast when they get excited? Yeah I do that sometimes, about food, lol


----------



## Tad (Mar 17, 2009)

Lucky said:


> I actually do the happy food dance. I also catch my self humming a happy song if I take the risk and have ice cream (lactose intolerant). The people at Dairy Queen think I'm the happiest person on earth!



Too funny!

Here is another one: when you are ordering shared food at a restaurant, and wonder if you've ordered enough, you always err on the side or ordering one more thing.....which is why when my wife and I first discovered our favorite chinese restaurant they just knew us as "the couple that eats so much."


----------



## Chef (Mar 17, 2009)

I always order alot of take-out chinese food.. since my tummy will be hungry again in an hour. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 17, 2009)

I always, always make sure to plan the meal I'm having if I know we're dining out. If we have reservations for a Friday by that Wednesday at the latest I've gotten on the computer and looked at the menu so that I can plan the courses/plates I want to try.  I get so excited about it too!


----------



## shinyapple (Mar 19, 2009)

I do this too! Especially if I am going out of town to visit friends and we've made plans in advance to eat at a certain restaurant. They might look at me funny and wonder why I know what I want, but at least I am fairly sure of getting a good meal while I am there.

I went to the Cheesecake Factory last night for the first time and my friends thought it was odd that I only glanced at the menu before deciding what to order. Ooops! :blush:



ashmamma84 said:


> I always, always make sure to plan the meal I'm having if I know we're dining out. If we have reservations for a Friday by that Wednesday at the latest I've gotten on the computer and looked at the menu so that I can plan the courses/plates I want to try.  I get so excited about it too!


----------



## Chef (Mar 26, 2009)

reading this article made me crave.. instant pizza... :smitten:

ROME  A vending machine that bakes fresh pizza in minutes for a few euros has got Italian chefs in a whirl before it hits the streets in the coming weeks. 

The bright-red "Let's Pizza" machine uses infra-red rays and technology developed at the University of Bologna to knead flour and water into dough, spread it with tomato sauce and a choice of topping, and cook it -- all in less than three minutes.

"This is not just a vending machine, it's a mini-pizzeria," said Torghele, 56. "It has windows where you can watch the pizza-making process. Kids, including my own, love it: when the machine is working, there's always a crowd." 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090326/lf_nm_life/us_italy_pizza_machine


----------



## Sugar (Apr 21, 2009)

In Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory when Charlie finds the ticket...he throws the chocolate bar on the ground. That has irked the cripes out of me since I was little!


----------



## edino (Apr 22, 2009)

....when while eating you think of the next meal...


----------



## Chef (Apr 23, 2009)

...when shopping at a non-food store, like Home Depot, or Bed Bath and Beyond.. you leave with food anyway (most likely from the treats available at the cashier, or if they provide food on saturdays as a gimmick)

..you're in a big hurry to drive someplace, and if you pass thru fast food central you have to get something (esp. if its a Sonic)

..you can't eat another bite, but its not enough to save for leftovers, so you eat it anyway.


----------

